# FINALLY got nitrous!



## cmalec1224 (Mar 20, 2004)

First time i sprayed today in my SE. Its intoxicating! I blew by a svt focus and he couldn't take me. My question is this...isnt there a 109mph fuel cut off on the car? If so, then why was i going 116 on level pavement?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

cmalec1224 said:


> First time i sprayed today in my SE. Its intoxicating! I blew by a svt focus and he couldn't take me. My question is this...isnt there a 109mph fuel cut off on the car? If so, then why was i going 116 on level pavement?


showed 116 mph simply because your speedo isn't accurate at that speed..

Continue the intoxication and you will soon be looking for internal parts to replace the ones you've destroyed. 


ps... please read the forum rules.. Street racing posts are not allowed.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

myoung said:


> showed 116 mph simply because your speedo isn't accurate at that speed..
> 
> Continue the intoxication and you will soon be looking for internal parts to replace the ones you've destroyed.
> 
> ps... please read the forum rules.. Street racing posts are not allowed.


sometimes i've noted in several cars raw power can overwhelm the computer leading to either inaccuracies or simply overriding the restrictor. btw, there are ways to eliminate that nasty little side effect of speed...

so long as his system is built right he can spray all day with no fear of internal damage. i tuned a wet system on a ford zx2 to the order of a 75hp boost with only intake and (full) exhaust. we gained 2 full seconds on the quarter and have had no problems what-so-ever 6 months running.

i don't mean to be offensive but he never said he was street racing


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nissanphile said:


> sometimes i've noted in several cars raw power can overwhelm the computer leading to either inaccuracies or simply overriding the restrictor. btw, there are ways to eliminate that nasty little side effect of speed...


nope, you're not going to overhelm a Nissan ECU... 109 mph is all you will get. High speed limiter has nothing to do with power. To go above this you need to reprogram the ECU to remove the limit.





nissanphile said:


> so long as his system is built right he can spray all day with no fear of internal damage. i tuned a wet system on a ford zx2 to the order of a 75hp boost with only intake and (full) exhaust. we gained 2 full seconds on the quarter and have had no problems what-so-ever 6 months running.


He has a GA16 not a Ford ZX2... and something that would make 75 extra whp like a 100 shot system would destroy a GA16 in a short period.




nissanphile said:


> i don't mean to be offensive but he never said he was street racing


Didn't say he did...just a warning,,,,, but he didn't mention being on a track either when he said "blew by a svt focus" .


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

myoung said:


> Didn't say he did...just a warning,,,,, but he didn't mention being on a track either when he said "blew by a svt focus" .


well u shouldnt jump to conclusions


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Ksilvia8 said:


> well u shouldnt jump to conclusions


thanks... that was helpful

I'd bet $20 he didn't mean he blew by a SVT Focus on the track. Blew by isn't a track term.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

myoung said:


> thanks... that was helpful
> 
> I'd bet $20 he didn't mean he blew by a SVT Focus on the track. Blew by isn't a track term.


since theres no street racin threads in NF shouldnt there be no betting? :loser:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

since when can't you have street racing without betting?  Which is deadlier street racing or betting? (in other words, when was the last time you heard about someone dying from betting?)


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Calm down guys we are all on the same team here..... Besides spraying on the GA is for the cheap folk like me who cant afford the $4,000 + Hotshot kit....Besides I would rather be spraying a little then boosting ALWAYS.. but thats just me...Besides We have yet to know or hear what excatly the GA can handle on Nitrous...I hope to pioneer this exploration


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

my point was that safe spray is reliable spray. not that he can pull 2 seconds of his ET with spray alone.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nissanphile said:


> my point was that safe spray is reliable spray. not that he can pull 2 seconds of his ET with spray alone.


why not? we do it in altimas.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> since when can't you have street racing without betting?  Which is deadlier street racing or betting? (in other words, when was the last time you heard about someone dying from betting?)


i say bettings deadlier :thumbup: , you might get shot


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

your point was taken 3 posts back. 

The idea is, we don't condone street racing. At all. No mentioning it. If there's any mention of it, that part will be deleted from the person's post or the thread will be closed after warning.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Calm down guys we are all on the same team here..... Besides spraying on the GA is for the cheap folk like me who cant afford the $4,000 + Hotshot kit....Besides I would rather be spraying a little then boosting ALWAYS.. but thats just me...Besides We have yet to know or hear what excatly the GA can handle on Nitrous...I hope to pioneer this exploration



You don't boost all the time.

Not really pioneering anything with nitrous.. it's been done


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> why not? we do it in altimas.



The KA is not the GA..... I'll stop there on the KA.. the original post was not about a KA 

It's cool.. some like it, some think its cheesy performance ,,,to each his own.

Just want it clear that running a wet 100 shot system on GA is not a good idea.. but go ahead.. it's your car.. 



Ksilvia8 said:


> i say bettings deadlier , you might get shot


yea... 

street racing posts are deadlier here, you will get banned.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

myoung said:


> yea...
> 
> street racing posts are deadlier here, you will get banned.


lol well i went street racing his one time and... lol j/p, i see what your sayin


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Besides I would rather be spraying a little then boosting ALWAYS.. but thats just me...


uhhhh....i think it is JUST you...why wouldnt you wanna go fast all the time??? instead of 1-2 sprays a night?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah.. imagine how much nitrous costs per bottle... compared to one big lump sum... and have FULL power 24/7.. and when the engine dies.. a new one is less than 500$


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ive had both, and there is no comparison. however, mike is simply getting nitrous until he can save up enough for turbo (like i did), so ill let it slide. haha


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ive had both, and there is no comparison. however, mike is simply getting nitrous until he can save up enough for turbo (like i did), so ill let it slide. haha


oh i think theres a big difference too... my buddy has a turbo in his altima and ive got a 75 shot. it took 11 lbs of boost to match me. i can own him all day at 9-10 lbs... but thats on the street... (im trying to stay out of saying street racing in this thread, lol) but at the track its the biggest difference. he can run a 14 flat no problem while im having problems with massive wheelspin. true, bottles get expensive to keep filled. but i dont fill it all the time, nor do i have the need to keep it filled. a turbo would just get me that many more tickets...


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> why not? we do it in altimas.


on that note anyone know about a feature maxima that was running 12-13 quarters on nitrous alone? it was in one of the mags all the way at the back. he did something to tweak the computer or tranny to make it shift harder. some resistor i think.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> uhhhh....i think it is JUST you...why wouldnt you wanna go fast all the time??? instead of 1-2 sprays a night?


UMMMMM the reliability of it.....id rather drive my 115 hp all day then your 150 hp all the time running hot as shit....and can you say Gas Mileage


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh and I can notice a big difference.......Im ready when you are tommy..


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> UMMMMM the reliability of it.....id rather drive my 115 hp all day then your 150 hp all the time running hot as shit....and can you say Gas Mileage


I have a turbo SR20DE making ~185whp at 6.5# and ~220whp at 9#. It has never run hot on the street or the drag strip. It took lapping to get it to move the temp gauge off the middle, so I put in the NISMO raditor. As for mileage, I get 30-32mpg on the expressway.

My car has been turbo for over four years without a problem.

LEw


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> UMMMMM the reliability of it.....id rather drive my 115 hp all day then your 150 hp all the time running hot as shit....and can you say Gas Mileage



uhhh...my car has no reliability problems whatsoever...and i havent heard of more than usual problems on wes's, james, aminabad's (sp?) either...



your ready when i am? cmon mike...dont talk that shit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> UMMMMM the reliability of it.....id rather drive my 115 hp all day then your 150 hp all the time running hot as shit....and can you say Gas Mileage



and who the fuck says im at 150? i havent had it on a dyno yet....so dont say that shit


youde rather drive 115 hp all day than 150?????? (even though i have more than that) thats....ohh...nevermind

mike, your my boy and everything, but please dont go off and get a bottle and try to race me and shit. ive never wanted to race you whenw e were both all motor and shit, so dont go and talk this shit.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> UMMMMM the reliability of it.....id rather drive my 115 hp all day then your 150 hp all the time running hot as shit....and can you say Gas Mileage



right there shows you don't know jack about turbo setups.......so, don't talk about that which you don't know.

btw...you can fill your bottle for $35 or $40 every week. I'll spend half that on 93 octane gas every week and a half to 2 weeks and smoke you from one stoplight to the next


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

chimmike said:


> right there shows you don't know jack about turbo setups.......so, don't talk about that which you don't know.
> 
> btw...you can fill your bottle for $35 or $40 every week. I'll spend half that on 93 octane gas every week and a half to 2 weeks and smoke you from one stoplight to the next


HAHA maybe in Tally big boy but not here in jax try 25 big ones....I know one thing though. I have driven Tommys car and I have driven mine thats enough for me ... What will you SMOKE me with Mikey boy your N/A QG... Not to mention you go right ahead and beat me whenever your whole set-up is finished and you have spent 10,000 grand...Ill have only spent about a 1,000...its really up to you


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> and who the fuck says im at 150? i havent had it on a dyno yet....so dont say that shit
> 
> 
> youde rather drive 115 hp all day than 150?????? (even though i have more than that) thats....ohh...nevermind
> ...


Nice try Tommy we all no you are not far from that at all. I will apologize for saying any numbers at all. We will have to wait and see..Plus im not talking shit you jumped in....The whole Turbo and Nitrous debate could go on for years its not worth me arguing with a bunch of turbo guys anyways...Shit I dont have any problem with turbos..I hope that once I get out of school I can turbo mine...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

myoung said:


> You don't boost all the time.
> 
> Not really pioneering anything with nitrous.. it's been done


What was the outcome? What was the most nitrous it could handle if it has been done?????I was saying Pioneer to see how much it could handle and you said its been done...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there is no debate with turbo or nitrous....

if funny cars could legally use turbos they would. nuff said.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I know one thing though. I have driven Tommys car and I have driven mine thats enough for me



hmmm........................................

PLEASE say some more shit to me like that mike. see if your ass will go to nopi after i cancel your hotel room....im this close to not going with you guys anyways. 

sure mike, your car may be fast and shit, but try to give credit and shit to those who spend thousands more on their shit. dont go and say "ide rather haeve nitrous and go fast once a night than have turbo and go fast ALL the time" and shit. its like a slap in the face to those who have poured all their money into their turbo setups. nitrous is cool.....sure. but for a daily driven car, turbo will win hands down...power wise...fun wise.....everything.

dont let that nitrous go to your head man....and remember, i have had that same exact setup but with a 65 shot...so i know how good it is. and my car hasnt ever been as fast as it is now.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> What will you SMOKE me with Mikey boy your N/A QG...



I got a GT28R sittin next to me that says I'll smoke you for about the same price as a nitrous kit. Oh, and you still need to run 93 octane with nitrous......

meh, who are we kidding? you don't know what you're talkin bout, so arguing with ignorance is wasteful of time.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I got a GT28R sittin next to me that says I'll smoke you for about the same price as a nitrous kit. Oh, and you still need to run 93 octane with nitrous......


uhm, where are you finding a GT28R kit for less than a nitrous kit? cuz i want it.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

nissanphile said:


> uhm, where are you finding a GT28R kit for less than a nitrous kit? cuz i want it.


Yeah add up your shit Mike and ill add up mine and lets see who wins....cause i paid 250 for the Zex kit and maybe a total of a 1000 for everything on my motor So sounds to me you dont know what you are talking about...So arrguing with ignorance is wasteful


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hmmm........................................
> 
> PLEASE say some more shit to me like that mike. see if your ass will go to nopi after i cancel your hotel room....im this close to not going with you guys anyways.
> 
> ...


But you didnt we all know including you that your kit wasnt even running right...Dont act like I havnt given any of you credit...Im sure if you look back to the first time you posted your set-up I said something. No Im positive....

Yeah and real Mature Tommy.....Canceling my hotel because of an Internet fight...If you are getting this upset over this ill just take my 60 back and be on my way, but I would rather go and have a good time....Its up to you...Id say its all really ridiculous..


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

This pissing contest should be via PM or go to OT.

Closed


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> So sounds to me you dont know what you are talking about...


lmao. Let's just say once my entire stock engine turbo kit is complete, the only thing I'll have paid for is oil lines and my wideband O2 sensor setup.....keep blabbing kiddo....even Tommy thinks you're a jerkoff now.

If you wanna start stuff, do it in PM like Lew said. Personally, I think tommy could take you.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> UMMMMM the reliability of it.....id rather drive my 115 hp all day then your 150 hp all the time running hot as shit....and can you say Gas Mileage


My car doesn't run hot and it has 100 more whp than that.. reliabilty? I drive it every single day. Turbo setups are more reliable in the long run than spraying Nitrous.. but like anything else, it has to be setup correctly.

Save gas?.. just like a N/A car.. keep you foot off and the MPG won't be much different. You could say the same thing about a CAI.. they will give you better MPG, but the problem is people like the sound so they step on it more..causing less MPG.

I hope you don't think people drive around maxing their boost out all the time..simply because they have a turbo. Would you keep the spray on for daily driving? no of course not.. same thing applies to a turbo car.. We don't spool the turbo up to max and crank the boost up to go down the block to the grocery store.... well maybe sometimes


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> What was the outcome? What was the most nitrous it could handle if it has been done?????I was saying Pioneer to see how much it could handle and you said its been done...


It has... do your research..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> I hope you don't think people drive around maxing their boost out all the time..simply because they have a turbo. Would you keep the spray on for daily driving? no of course not.. same thing applies to a turbo car.. We don't spool the turbo up to max and crank the boost up to go down the block to the grocery store.... well maybe sometimes


Speak for yourself.  
No heat or gas mileage problems even still. 28mpg city.


----------

